# Time To Invest In Uranium



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey everyone. You all know I'm into gold. I also follow uranium as a hobby. I do not invest in uranium because it means buying "paper" and I don't believe in owning something I can't touch. Still for those of you who are looking to invest uranium is a great bet right now. I've said that it's one of the only other commodities other than gold that anyone should consider buying. Here's the score.

Since January 2009 the following uranium mining stocks have increased in value by this much:

Mega Uranium: 436%

Rockgate Cap: 385%

Pinetree Cap: 377%

Titan Uranium: 345%

Cont'l Prec Min: 198%

Paladin Energy: 175%

Tournigan Gold: 94%

For anyone into stocks these would be massive returns in value. Most of these stocks are currently hovering at about $2.00 Canadian in value today. Some of these stocks have historic highs of about $7.00 Canadian. This means that there's a good triple in value coming if the world energy crisis continues. Of course oil will continue to run out so nuclear energy is a no brainer.

The Russian warhead stockpile is being depleted rapidly and it represents a large amount of the uranium needed to keep existing reactors running. China, Japan, Germany, and the U.K. have many reactors coming online in the next ten years. Utilities need to secure uranium in advance of the on line date of their plants regardless of economic conditions.

China has already made a move buying uranium "in the ground" before it is even mined. It has done this with deposits in Australia. 

The U.S. lags behind the rest of the world in nuclear plant building. The largest supplies of uranium are in Canada, Eastern Europe, and Australia. There's also a bit in Africa. 

Buy now while the buying is good. The stock values are still depressed as a result of broad market activity so now is a great time.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 30, 2009)

What exactly is uranium?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

It's the stuff they put in nuclear reactors and nuclear bombs. It's the source fuel for a lot of the world's electricity. It's a commodity like gold or anything else you can trade on the stock market. It's also illegal and radioactive so you can't keep a stash of it at home. That's why I don't invest in it. But it is fun to follow it and see how the world approaches replacement of fossil fuels.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Where did you get those stats?

Platinum also seems to be a really hot metal right now.


----------



## dyermaker (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree, platinum seems to be pretty hot right now.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I got the stats from my regular investor newsletter. I'm not supposed to share the info so I can't say the name of the source. It's a subscriber service and it's very expensive and I don't want to get cut off. I have about four services that I get information from. 

Actually they list the majority of platinum miners as a "buy" right.

Most of the silver and gold producers as listed as "hold" with only a few on "buy" right now. They feel that in May gold and therefore silver are due to slip doe to profit taking. It makes sense. Still devaluation can be more than 15% barring some kind of broad market collapse happening at the same time.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, I never knew you could even invest in illegal radioactive substances  I would have a new thing to brag about


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I had an ameritrade account a few years ago, I guess it's time to reactive it. I want to put a couple dollars in a few hand picked stocks and this sounds good. Is there a name or symbol to look for? How do you go about getting something like this? 
On a side note, I have also been watching the listing for an investment property. I think a rental condo would be a good way to get my feet wet. Paint and carpet it then through in a tenant and sit on it for a year to avoid the capitol gains before selling. Then repeat.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Uranium stocks are only a few dollar ($2.00) Canadian each which is about $1.60 American. A great time to invest for very little money. 

For condo's make your buy taking condo fees into account. A place with low fees is always easier to re sell and cost less to own and rent out. Also look for a complex with a low percentage of renters. A healthy reserve fund is also very important. You don't want to get dinged for unexpected repair costs.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Canadian, uranium does sound quite interesting, I think your right it is poised for a long term increase. As for Condos I have alot of rental units, there is alot more to painting them and finding a renter then sitting on them. Ask my wife, she hates renters now, as for me I don't mind cleaning up after an eviction. Most of our rental property is in Florida, it is extremely depressed there right now and the buys are good. We were looking at a waterfront condo with a dock for around $135,000.00 a good buy but for covering the costs of the mortgage and the monthly condo fee we couldn't make the #s work. Realestate is all about a positive cash flow. I do enjoy owning property where I live and where I enjoy vacationing though, I can write everything off and the U.S. Gov't paid me .58/ mile to drive there. Dining out in nice resturants is a legal write off also, but some times the work can be unbearable, 17hr. days for a week straight rehabbing a unit.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Condo's are all over the map. The vast majority of units in Toronto are less than ten years old with the main crop under five. That means no too much to fix up. Condo's are a pretty new thing in Toronto. Sure there are some buildings that went up in the 1970's and 1980's but most of them are only a few years old. A lot of new units are still under construction. 

I hear you on the bad renters. In Toronto the landlord laws are heavily in favor of the tenant. It can take up to eight months to evict someone.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Uranium stocks are only a few dollar ($2.00) Canadian each which is about $1.60 American. A great time to invest for very little money.
> 
> Please explain it to me like I am 10 years old. How do I find the sysmbols? Is like buying any other stock? Is it like futures? I did "fool around" with day trading several years ago so I have an idea. I made money on enron, Kmart and others when they were bankrupt. I got out of it when I started to fix up my old house to sell. I have been fixing up my "new" hud house ever since. I still have a couple rooms to refinish, but I think this is the time to shop for some investments. As they say it's a buyers market. Thanks


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Mega Uranium (MGA.TO)
Rockgate Cap (RGT.V)
Pinetree Cap (PNP.TO)
Titan Uranium (TUE.V)
Cont'l Prec Min (CZQ.TO)
Paladin Energy (PDN.TO)
Tournigan Gold (TVC.V)

These are mining stocks. It's like buying other stocks. Buy low and sell high. Buy now and wait for them to go up a buck or two and then sell.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't think anyone will have to buy uranium, Iran will spread enough around for everyone if they have their way sooner or later.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I think they'll pull a North Korea and use a few nukes to get concessions. I doubt they'll ever shoot one off. The U.S. would vaporize them if they did.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

You're right, just abit of levity in times of stress.

Remember the Ant and the Grasshopper fable...


----------

